# Shallow water grouper action...



## bnz (Dec 22, 2016)

After watching a youtube video of shallow water grouper fishing out of Crystal River a friend of mine and I just had to give it a try.  We hooked up with Capt Brandon Branch and made a day of it.  All I can say is that we had a blast catching fish in less than 10' of water on 20-40 lb rods.

We mainly were throwing lipped plugs (fmag 14s and 18s).









The day started out overcast and we were catching mainly shorts:











Even a black sea bass wanted in on the action:






And the lizard fish were all over the place:






As the sky cleared up later in the day we started seeing a few larger ones, with only one keeper this time:













Was a fun day and a blast being able to see the fish you were hooked up with fight you.  Definitely a trip we'll be doing again.


----------



## fairweather (Dec 25, 2016)

Looks like a blast. I grew up in the area and never knew they came in so shallow.


----------



## lampern (Dec 25, 2016)

Gag grouper?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jimboknows (Dec 30, 2016)

That is becoming the hot thing now that people have showed how easy it is to get to them.
Very few fishing experiences better than casting to and catching legal sized grouper in 5-10ft of water...if you know where to look you can catch them in tampa bay in very shallow water


----------

